# What movie disgusted you the most?



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

*inspired by a conversation I had with Vono*

Anyway, what movie disgusted you to the point it wasn't a very enjoyable watch? 

To me, well, as a horror fan, I got a few.

- Touch of Death- Directed by Lucio Fulci( the Godfather of gore). The gore in his flicks usually are mean, but I'm not bothered by them. This one grossed me out for some reason, and I found it quite repulsive.

- Cannibal Holocaust: Not so much the human deaths as much as the animal cruelty. Also, the rape scenes felt kind of perverse. Holy crap, the directors other movies that I've seen might qualify for this as well("Jungle Holocaust" and "House by the edge of the Park")

-Chaos: A remake/ripoff of "Last House on the Left". The kills felt over-the-top and exploitive(In contrast to "Last House"'s combining realism and exploitive). According to the filmmakers, the kills were based on real life murders.....but that doesn't change the fact they do it in a completely tasteless way. 

- Visitor Q- Not really gory, but a man rapes a dead woman. Thinking the corpse, er, likes it.....he realizes that wet stuff is excrement. Ugh, this is actually one of the few movies I've given a 0/4 Star rating. 

That's all I can think of for now. I'm sure I'll remember more as time goes on.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 7, 2008)

The Dark Knight.

Heath Ledger licking his fucking lips the whole time, cheesed me off considerably.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 7, 2008)

Haven't been disgusted by any movie yet so far.

Not the Saw traps, or even the Hostel tortures.

Seen only bits of Tetsuo, the Iron Man. Interested in seeing it.


----------



## Seany (Dec 7, 2008)

Saw 3 with the acid jar was abit horrible..


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 7, 2008)

Prom Night.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 7, 2008)

the Hostel


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 7, 2008)

Date Movie and Epic Movie. I regret seen those movies.....


----------



## Gaara014 (Dec 7, 2008)

disgusted as in a gorey horror, or disgusted as in...well just bad?


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2008)

Cannibal Holocaust
slither 

GG


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

Gaara014 said:


> disgusted as in a gorey horror, or disgusted as in...well just bad?



Mostly in just being grossed out. Mostly gore, but I guess other things can sneak into here(like Visitor Q!)

How the hell did Prom Night make it into here?


----------



## Phantasmical (Dec 7, 2008)

Cannibal holocaust/the majority of the guinea pig series


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

Salo and Cannibal Holocaust are easy ones to bring up, as are the Saw/Hostel series, but that's more because of people enjoying them than the actual content. >_>

*An American Crime.*

It's not particularly graphic, and barring a scene with a coke bottle, I didn't come close to the pause button on the remote. No, it's that the film just presents you some sick morose actions that are based on real events. There's nothing explaining why these terrible things could have happened, or why they needed to be recanted, and there's no message to the film. There's nothing redeeming about this movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 7, 2008)

Yup, An American Crime is pretty...engh.

I liked the film though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

I hated that movie, and I never want to see it again.

There was no point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont think I've seen that one. Whoa, Vono's seen Cannibal Holocaust?


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep, and I hated also.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont think I've seen that one. Whoa, Vono's seen Cannibal Holocaust?



I'd be surprised if she hadn't.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

I have yet to be truly disgusted by a movie.

But, Battle Royale 2 was so bad, I guess you could say I was disgusted


----------



## Jessica (Dec 8, 2008)

28 Weeks Later, when..

*Spoiler*: __ 



The father is infected and he gets into the room where the mother is held. I had to look away from the screen when he killed her.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 8, 2008)

bully
kids (though this was very real and very good)
ken park

pretty much any movie by larry clark


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Yep, and I hated also.



lol, did you hate Salo too?(oddly, havent seen that one).

lol, I've only seen Larry Clarke's "Teenage Caveman". After that, I vowed never to watch another one of his movies again.

Thought of a few more, but I dont hold these films in a negative light.

The Thing: I think the scene that got me was when some dudes chest opens and clamps down on some guys hands. The gore was disgusting here, but added to the fear factor.

Dead Alive(Brain Dead): The most disgusting scene for me was when the mother was pussing at the dinner tale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2008)

There was one, I think, I can't remember what it was though.

I am pretty badass; I don't care about stuff.


----------



## Farih (Dec 8, 2008)

Hostel 2, since the amount of unnecessary nudity and lack of plot was ridiculous.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 8, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, did you hate Salo too?(oddly, havent seen that one).


Salo, at least had something running underneath the surface.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 8, 2008)

farihstar said:


> Hostel 2, since the amount of unnecessary nudity and lack of plot was ridiculous.



Er, the first one had more nudity than the 2nd....

Edit: OH, I just remembered where I heard about "Salo" from. The Cinema Snob(youtube reviewer of crappy movies) reviewed it.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

bumping,because I wanna see if anyone has any movie suggestions.
Nothing seems to freak me out.
As for disgusting movie. Yeah,I pretty much have to agree with the op, cannibal holocaust was a pretty fucked up movie. Seemed almost real.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

Revy said:


> bumping,because I wanna see if anyone has any movie suggestions.
> Nothing seems to freak me out.
> As for disgusting movie. Yeah,I pretty much have to agree with the op, cannibal holocaust was a pretty fucked up movie. Seemed almost real.



If you want disgusting, then check out the directors other movies......or the movies of Argento, Fulci, or Lamberto Bava.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you.<3 Will do and come back here and tell you wut I think.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

To be more precise:

Fulci: If you want pure gore, check either either "Zombie", "City of the living Dead"(gates of hell), "The Beyond", "House by the Cemetery" or his most vicious: "New York ripper". His best works are gory, but not quite so(they include Dont torture a duckling and Lizard in Womans Skin).

Argento: Suspiria, Inferno, Deep Red, Sleepless, and Opera(which is arguably his meaning movie).

Lamberto: Demons(and Demons 2). Macabre isnt very gory, but it does deal with necrophilia and has one of the most "lol/wtf" endings I've ever seen.

Deodato: Besides Cannibal Holocaust, he also directed the superior "Jungle Holocaust" and "House by the Edge of the Park". He also did "Cut and Run", and it's pretty graphic, but not that good....


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 21, 2009)

Cannibal Holocaust
Wicked City
Alien 3 (during my first viewing)

Not too many movies really.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2009)

Oldboy, anyone who's seen it should know why.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> To be more precise:
> 
> Fulci: If you want pure gore, check either either "Zombie", "City of the living Dead"(gates of hell), "The Beyond", "House by the Cemetery" or his most vicious: "New York ripper". His best works are gory, but not quite so(they include Dont torture a duckling and Lizard in Womans Skin).
> 
> ...



I wouldnt say Argentos movie are that disgusting, I mean yeah sure theres alot of splatter and blood like in Tenebrae but it doenst have acid burning through a womans face or turtles being killed alive. Though when the gore becomes to much like in most of all the Cannibal movies it just makes it feel unecessary. I suppose thats why I love work by Argento or mario bava, it never becomes to much and they focus more on story etc


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

narutorulez said:


> I wouldnt say Argentos movie are that disgusting, I mean yeah sure theres alot of splatter and blood like in Tenebrae but it doenst have acid burning through a womans face or turtles being killed alive. Though when the gore becomes to much like in most of all the Cannibal movies it just makes it feel unecessary. I suppose thats why I love work by Argento or mario bava, it never becomes to much and they focus more on story etc



Er, have you watched the same Argento. Hell, Bava's "Bay of Blood" was super gory too. 

In Suspiria, a woman gets stabbed so many times her heart is exposed and then the killer stabs her heart. "Stendhal Syndrome" has lots of rape and murder/rape(same time). "Opera" has some super graphic sequences. "Sleepless" has a scene where a woman gets stabbed in the mouth and "Phenomena" has a pointless shot of a decomposing face. I love the man and most of his movies, but they can be quite disgusting at times.

Oh yeah, "Phantom of the Opera" has implied beastiality. 

I will say that Argento and especially Mario Bava focus less on gore than Fulci, Lamberto or Deodato though.

Edit: How can I forget Argento's newer stuff like "Pelts" and "Mother of Tears". "Mother of Tears" has babies and little kids getting killed in very violent ways.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Bambi

To shot a mummy deer dead and let poor Bambi seen that dead corpse.

God, it sicken me so much that I could vomit. That Walt Disney bastard!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2009)

_Flesh for the Beast._


----------



## On and On (Apr 21, 2009)

Flowers of Flesh and Blood is pretty awful if you're in for something gross.



Check it out.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 21, 2009)

The Devil's Rejects - The scene where Otis sexually abuses the guys wife in the motel room. Stepped over the line a bit.

28 Days Later - The eye gouging part. First time I saw it I was all 

these didn't ruin my enjoyment for the films though. Those were just hard to watch parts.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Bambi
> 
> To shot a mummy deer dead and let poor Bambi seen that dead corpse.
> 
> God, it sicken me so much that I could vomit. That Walt Disney bastard!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7o9HOSdnR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Si Style (Apr 22, 2009)

I hear terrible things about 'Philosophy of a Knife'.


----------



## Marmite. (Apr 22, 2009)

High school musical.

Wathced it for a dare. 50 bucks isn't enough to recover the precious time I wasted watching it.


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 23, 2009)

28 days later i love the film but its abit.... freaky


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Apr 24, 2009)

*Salo.*


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2009)

Im surprised people keep bringing up "28 Days Later". You guys must not watch many horror or gore films in general....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2009)

28 Days Later was rather tame, I thought.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty much everything with too much fake-looking blood in it


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 24, 2009)

Really, _Flesh for the Beast_. That is just a twisted film. Not to mention below-average (aside from the pretty creepy bathroom scene).


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 24, 2009)

I've seen the saws, silence of the lambs, exorcists, haunting's, mothmen, ghostbusters, chainsaw massacres, nightmares on elm street, bebe's kids, aliens, predators, and zombie movies of this world. 

But really nothing grossed me out like the Fly with Jeff Goldblum, and its sequel. Like what happens to his teeth or when he asks the girl for help at the end. The sequel I saw real early one morning..it was just wierd.


----------



## Taisaku (Apr 24, 2009)

pet crematory


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Apr 24, 2009)

OH! We did watch a movie in a history lesson where some soldiers eat some dead guy's leg


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 24, 2009)

Twlight 
I can't believe my friend got me to watch that with her.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 24, 2009)

Saw

Amanda's Test


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 24, 2009)

The movie blood for dracula...I mean it was crazy and didn't make any sense..  You would think that dracula is suppose to be strong and full of life.  seeing as how he is considered the king of vampires...But in that movie his a weak skinny man searching for virgin blood to drink.  So he can cure a disease he caught by drinking the blood of a whore.  And in the end he ends up getting chopped up by just an ordinary man.  It was the worst movie about dracula i ever saw.  Even worse than blade 3


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2009)

Cabin Fever

it made me physically ill


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Village, disgusted me with it's badness


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

Also cape fear...NOt the old one  but the one with Robert de niro and Nick Nolte..That movie just had horrible written all over it.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Im surprised people keep bringing up "28 Days Later". You guys must not watch many horror or gore films in general....



It was just the scene where Jim's thumbs went into the soldier's eye sockets for me. The rest I was perfectly fine with. Overall the film wasn't that gory at all. And while I'm not quite there yet (only been watching them for about a year), I'm well on my to be able to claim that I have seen plenty of horror thankyou very much. 



> Cabin Fever
> 
> it made me physically ill



The scene where the girl is shaving her legs and it skins them was cool IMO. Really didn't expect it lol. If anything Eli Roth knows how to do some cool gore.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

The evil dead series

Especially the first one when the girl is getting raped by the tree.  That was pretty weird


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 25, 2009)

Jessica said:


> 28 Weeks Later, when..
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



yeah same here that was pretty distrubing


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Im surprised people keep bringing up "28 Days Later". You guys must not watch many horror or gore films in general....



I couldn't stop laughing at the film to be honest, lol.


----------



## Federer (Apr 25, 2009)

A Dutch movie called "Spetters". 

A gang were raping a dude in the ass. 
This is what you get in the '80s or '70s in a free country like the Netherlands. 

I saw that scene, and I had to puke, no offense but buttsex with dudes, feel free to be gay, but I don't wanna see it with my own eyes. Especially if it's a rape.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

Cabin Fever is a good choice. I also thought "Evil Dead(1)" was disturbing with the tree rape.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

The grindhouse movie Death proof...it wasn't overly disgusting...But it had that one part when Kurt Russell ran into the girls car and Jungle Julie's Leg went flying off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

lol, to me, it was the buildup that disturbed me. You knew it was coming and are ready to cringe. Then it happens and it's thankfully just as intense as you hoped.

Too bad the movie was kind of lame....


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dragonball evolution. just utter crappage there


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, to me, it was the buildup that disturbed me. You knew it was coming and are ready to cringe. Then it happens and it's thankfully just as intense as you hoped.
> 
> Too bad the movie was kind of lame....



Yeah your right it was pretty lame...Especially the second part.


----------



## Chee (Apr 25, 2009)

Disgusted me? Hmm...Daredevil and Hitman. Just awful.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Disgusted me? Hmm...Daredevil and Hitman. Just awful.



your right Daredevil was a waste of time...But Hitman was ok it should have been a straight to dvd though.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 25, 2009)

I liked _Daredevil._ It was fun. Esp. the bad guys.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 25, 2009)

They messed daredevil up with from the start when they picked the cast....Ben Affleck, Micheal Clark Duncan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2009)

I didnt mind "Daredevil".................but I did hate it's followup, "Elektra".


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 26, 2009)

beautiful scorpio said:


> Yeah your right it was pretty lame...Especially the second part.



The second part was better, just that you had already sat through the first hour.

The car chase at the end was awesome.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 26, 2009)

Slugs was the beggining at my young days of my later fear to insects

Film is a bit crappy but it lef a mark in me


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2009)

I hated that Daredevil and Elektra fight in the playground scene.

I call it, "Fighting by numbers". It's so bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Slugs was the beggining at my young days of my later fear to insects
> 
> Film is a bit crappy but it lef a mark in me



lol, my issue with Slugs was how the gore often had nothing to do with the slugs! Some guy accidently spills acid on his hand and the next 5 minutes has him trying to cut his hand off........wierd ass movie. 

Chee: I was refering to the movie, "Elektra". I didnt mind their fight scene...


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just replying in general of Daredevil, not Elektra. But that's a horrible movie as well.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2009)

Borat.  I think that's all I have to say.


----------



## Zett (Apr 27, 2009)

AVP:R. The scene where the pregnant woman gets her womb to be busted out by ChestBursters was totally disgusting. Yet, it was entertaining.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 27, 2009)

Grindhouse planet terror  When the guy got knocked down and his mouth was on all the balls he had cut out of everyone.....Also when quentin tarantino was about to have sex with the one legged girl and his penis started melting away...


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Apr 27, 2009)

*The house of 1000 corpes.* If you watched it you know.
*Rec.* A great Spanish horror movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 27, 2009)

beautiful scorpio said:


> They messed daredevil up with from the start when they picked the cast....Ben Affleck, *Micheal Clark Duncan.*



Okay...I thought Affleck was alright (not great, not rubbish either) but I never imagined _anyone_ other than Michael Clarke Duncan playing the Kingpin, even before I knew the film was being made.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 27, 2009)

I think the newer uncut version of The Hills Have Eyes was pretty disturbing at some points.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 27, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Okay...I thought Affleck was alright (not great, not rubbish either) but I never imagined _anyone_ other than Michael Clarke Duncan playing the Kingpin, even before I knew the film was being made.



Imo Michael Jai White would have been a much better choice for kingpin..But thats just MO.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 27, 2009)

beautiful scorpio said:


> Imo Michael Jai White would have been a much better choice for kingpin..But thats just MO.



? 

A bit short, is'nt he?


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 27, 2009)

Catwoman. This movie was atrocious and its easily one of the worst movies I have ever seen in my life. It completely ruined the character and would have ruined Halle Berry's career if she wasn't considered an A list celebrity.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 27, 2009)

Didn't I make it clear that this was about violence/content and not the quality of the movie?


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2009)

The quality of the movie can cause violence. :ho


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 27, 2009)

Epic movie. 

Scary Movie 1 & 2.


----------

